# es muy afectado



## MillyMal

Hola,

Es correcto decir:
El medio ambiente *es* muy afectado
o debo decir "El medio ambiente *está *muy afectado"

Gracias


----------



## Rayines

MillyMal said:


> Hola,
> 
> Es correcto decir:
> El medio ambiente *es* muy afectado *>>>>> por la polución, etc. (exige agregar algo más)*
> o debo decir "El medio ambiente *está *muy afectado" *(si lo dejas así, y también>>>>>>"..... por..........")*
> 
> Gracias


----------



## mar.de.dudas

Hola a ambos,

Yo no diría _el medio ambiente es muy afectado_, yo diría:

El medio ambiente *está muy deteriorado*.
El medio ambiente *está muy afectado por* la contaminación.

Saludos


----------



## Dudu678

Yo opino lo mismo, creo que el verbo que deberías utilizar es _estar_.

También puedes decir_ se ve muy afectado_.

En el caso de querer decir _deteriorado_, sigue el consejo de Mar de Dudas, utiliza el adjetivo exacto.


----------



## Magmod

mar.de.dudas said:


> Yo no diría _el medio ambiente es muy afectado_, yo diría:
> El medio ambiente *está muy afectado por* la contaminación.


 
 ¿Pero no es más correcto decir:

El medio ambiente *es muy afectado por* la contaminación > Ser + por, como ha dicho Inés.
 *Estar *es para el estado de algo que existe y no entiendo como se puede añadir *por*.

 ¿Se puede decir:

El coche estaba aparcado en la plaza cuando lo remolcó la grúa *por la policía*?
Es decir: *estar + por*

Saludos * *


----------



## mar.de.dudas

Hola magmod, trataré de resolver tus dudas, espero que los expertos en gramática me corrijan porque hablo por intuición y uso 



Magmod said:


> ¿Pero no es más correcto decir:
> El medio ambiente *es muy afectado por* la contaminación > Ser + por, como ha dicho Inés.
> *Estar *es para el estado de algo que existe y no entiendo como se puede añadir *por*.




No. Esa estructura me parece incorrecta; lo que Inés intentaba construir es una pasiva, pero, en este caso afectado es un adjetivo. ¿Cómo saberlo? por el adverbio de cantidad muy, que acompaña a los adjetivos. Se podría construir una pasiva, pero sería de este modo:
_
El medio ambiente es afectado por la contaminación._
 
Sin el muy.



> ¿Se puede decir:
> El coche estaba aparcado en la plaza cuando lo remolcó la grúa *por la policía*?
> Es decir: *estar + por*
> 
> Saludos * *



Esta frase también es incorrecta. La buena sería:

_El coche estaba aparcado en la plaza cuando la policía lo remolcó con la grúa.

_Tu frase tampoco es pasiva. Un ejemplo de pasiva sería:

_El coche, que estaba aparcado en la plaza, fue remolcado por la grúa de la policía._

Es la grúa la que remolca el coche aparcado.

¿Se entiende?


----------



## Magmod

mar.de.dudas said:


> Esta frase también es incorrecta. La buena sería:
> 
> _El coche estaba aparcado en la plaza cuando la policía lo remolcó con la grúa._
> 
> Tu frase tampoco es pasiva. Un ejemplo de pasiva sería:
> 
> _El coche, que estaba aparcado en la plaza, fue remolcado por la grúa de la policía._
> 
> Es la grúa la que remolca el coche aparcado.


Sí claro. Muchas gracias Mar de dudas  

 ¿Además, no se puede decir?:

El coche estaba aparcado en la plaza cuando fue remolcado por la grúa.
El coche estaba aparcado en la plaza cuando lo remolcó con la grúa.
Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Magmod said:


> Sí claro. Muchas gracias Mar de dudas
> 
> ¿Además, no se puede decir?:
> 
> El coche estaba aparcado en la plaza cuando fue remolcado por la grúa.
> El coche estaba aparcado en la plaza cuando lo remolcó *(¿quién? ) la policía* con la grúa.
> Saludos


----------



## Ivy29

MillyMal said:


> Hola,
> 
> Es correcto decir:
> El medio ambiente *es* muy afectado
> o debo decir "El medio ambiente *está *muy afectado"
> 
> Gracias


 

*ES MUY AFECTADO y ESTÁ MUY AFECTADO son correctas según la intención.*
*Con 'ES' la acción es PERMANENTE y con ('ESTÁ) la acción es posiblemente pasajera o en vías de solución.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## mar.de.dudas

Ivy29 said:


> *ES MUY AFECTADO y ESTÁ MUY AFECTADO son correctas según la intención.*
> *Con 'ES' la acción es PERMANENTE y con ('ESTÁ) la acción es posiblemente pasajera o en vías de solución.*
> 
> *Ivy29*



Hola Ivy,

¿Consideras que, aislada, esta frase,  _El medio ambiente *es* muy afectado_, es correcta? 

Me interesa tu punto de vista porque también eres nativo/a y puede ser que en tu país sí se utilice... del mismo modo, si algún otro nativo de España puede dar su opinión, personalmente creo que aquí no se diría así.

Saludos


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> Sí claro. Muchas gracias Mar de dudas
> 
> ¿Además, no se puede decir?:
> 
> El coche estaba aparcado en la plaza cuando fue remolcado por la grúa.
> El coche estaba aparcado en la plaza cuando lo remolcó con la grúa.
> Saludos


 

<<
*El coche estaba aparcado en la plaza cuando fue remolcado por la grúa.>>*
*El coche estaba aparcado cuando fue remolcado por la grúa de la policía*
*El coche ............................................cuando fue remolcado.  ( implicito grúa) si ambos interlocutores conocen del caso.*
*El coche estaba aparcado..............cuando lo remolcó la policía de tránsito ( grúa implícito).*
*El coche estaba.............cuando lo remolcó la grúa del tránsito.*

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

mar.de.dudas said:


> Hola Ivy,
> 
> ¿Consideras que, aislada, esta frase, _El medio ambiente *es* muy afectado_, es correcta?
> 
> Me interesa tu punto de vista porque también eres nativo/a y puede ser que en tu país sí se utilice... del mismo modo, si algún otro nativo de España puede dar su opinión, personalmente creo que aquí no se diría así.
> 
> Saludos


 
*Si ambos conocemos del PROBLEMA* que afecta permanentemente el medio ambiente es CORRECTA. Pues está implícito en COLOMBIA o la causa.
si los interlocutores no conocen el tema la frase es INCOMPLETA.
*El medio ambiente es muy afectado en Colombia*
*El medio ambiente es muy afectado en Colombia por las zonas industriales.*

Ivy29


----------



## Dudu678

Bueno, para que conste mi opinión, decir que a mi modo de ver lo que argumenta Ivy29 es muy incorrecto.

Que cada uno actúe en consecuencia.

Saludos.


----------



## San

Magmod said:


> ¿Pero no es más correcto decir:
> El medio ambiente *es muy afectado por* la contaminación > Ser + por, como ha dicho Inés.


A mí también me suena mejor sin el muy, aunque es común de las dos maneras. En cualquier caso este tipo de pasiva no es la forma más natural de decirlo, como ya han comentado.

Normalmente "es muy afectado" se aplicará a una persona, o algo que ha hecho una persona, funcionando afectado como adjetivo (en el sentido de afectación). Pero en este caso es una pasiva y no le veo mucho sentido si no va completa (por la contaminación)



> *Estar *es para el estado de algo que existe y no entiendo como se puede añadir *por*


Sí que se puede, por ejemplo:

_Está muy afectado por la noticia._

Además Estar + participio forma la llamada pasiva de resultado, que normalmente no lleva "por", pero otras veces sí lo lleva: _El coche está bloqueado por la nieve. _Es complicado, porque _La casa está destruida por el terremoto_ ya no me suena tan bien. Quizás dependa de que el agente siga persistiendo en su acción: la nieve sigue ahí, pero el terremoto ya no.


----------



## ErOtto

Ivy29 said:


> *Si ambos conocemos del PROBLEMA* que afecta permanentemente el medio ambiente es CORRECTA. Pues está implícito en COLOMBIA o la causa.
> si los interlocutores no conocen el tema la frase es INCOMPLETA.
> *El medio ambiente es muy afectado en Colombia*
> *El medio ambiente es muy afectado en Colombia por las zonas industriales.*
> 
> Ivy29


 
Independientemente de que los interlocutores conozcan o dejen de conocer el tema, la frase (por lo menos en España) no está INCOMPLETA, simplemente es INCORRECTA.

Coincido plenamente con Dudu.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Ivy29

ErOtto said:


> Independientemente de que los interlocutores conozcan o dejen de conocer el tema, la frase (por lo menos en España) no está INCOMPLETA, simplemente es INCORRECTA.
> 
> Coincido plenamente con Dudu.
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


 
En qué razón gramatical te basas para considerarla INCORRECTA ??
El medio ambiente es muy afectado en COLOMBIA
El medio ambiente está muy afectado en Colombia.
*Ambos tienen un verbo copular SER y ESTAR.*

Ivy29


----------



## Maruja14

A mí eso de "ser afectado" me suena a "ser amanerado" (mariquita, para que se entienda y sin ánimo de ofender). Yo, usaría "estar", sin duda alguna.

Coincido con todos los que dicen que es incorrecto o, al menos, incompleto.


----------



## Maruja14

copular.
(Del lat. copulāre).
1. intr. Unirse o juntarse sexualmente. U. t. c. prnl.
2. tr. ant. Juntar o unir algo con otra cosa.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

copulativo, va.
(Del lat. copulatīvus).
1. adj. Que ata, liga y junta una cosa con otra.
*verbo copulativo*
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> En qué razón gramatical te basas para considerarla INCORRECTA ??
> El medio ambiente es muy afectado en COLOMBIA
> El medio ambiente está muy afectado en Colombia.
> *Ambos tienen un verbo copulativo SER y ESTAR.*
> 
> Ivy29


 
Ivy, _verbo copular_ no es una forma aceptada. Lo confirman las 23 gramáticas que poseo. 

Estoy de acuerdo con Dudu y ErOtto, debe usarse el verbo _estar_.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Dudu678 said:


> También puedes decir_ se ve muy afectado_.


Siendo prácticos, coincido con Dudo: "se ve" trasmite fielmente la idea, mientras que "es muy afectado" no.



San said:


> Además Estar + participio forma la llamada pasiva de resultado, que normalmente no lleva "por", pero otras veces sí lo lleva: _El coche está bloqueado por la nieve. _Es complicado, porque _La casa está destruida por el terremoto_ ya no me suena tan bien. _Quizás dependa de que el agente siga persistiendo en su acción: la nieve sigue ahí, pero el terremoto ya no._


¡Me gusta!


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Siendo prácticos, coincido con Dudo: "se ve" trasmite fielmente la idea, mientras que "es muy afectado" no.
> 
> 
> ¡Me gusta!


 
*En colombia el medio ambiente es muy afectado.*
Verbo copular o copulativo igual. En el sentido de NEXO que es la esencia del verbo SER y ESTAR.
Qué razones gramaticales te asisten para considerar INCORRECTO su uso con el verbo SER.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Dudu678 said:


> Bueno, para que conste mi opinión, decir que a mi modo de ver lo que argumenta Ivy29 es muy incorrecto.
> 
> Que cada uno actúe en consecuencia.
> 
> Saludos.


 
*Puedes decir está muy incorrecto*
*Puedes decir es muy incorrecto*
Hay matices de intención e interpretación.

Ivy29


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> En colombia el medio ambiente es muy afectado*.*




Se entendería que es muy afeminado.



> Verbo copular o copulativo igual.


 
Igual ¿qué?



> ¿Qué razones gramaticales te asisten para considerar INCORRECTO su uso con el verbo SER?


 
Ivy, ¿es una pregunta?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> *En colombia el medio ambiente es muy afectado.*
> Verbo copular o copulativo igual. En el sentido de NEXO que es la esencia del verbo SER y ESTAR.
> Qué razones gramaticales te asisten para considerar INCORRECTO su uso con el verbo SER.


No he dicho tal COSA. Solo QUE no trasmite CON fidelidad la idea que SE pretende comunicar.

PaZ Ivy.


----------



## Ivy29

Maruja14 said:


> A mí eso de "ser afectado" me suena a "ser amanerado" (mariquita, para que se entienda y sin ánimo de ofender). Yo, usaría "estar", sin duda alguna.
> 
> Coincido con todos los que dicen que es incorrecto o, al menos, incompleto.


 
Entonces el medio ambiente es mariquita LOL!!!

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> No he dicho tal COSA. Solo QUE no trasmite CON fidelidad la idea que SE pretende comunicar.
> 
> PaZ Ivy.


 
VERSE AFECTADO es un giro de estilo tan nebuloso pues tendrías que tener aparatos medidores en tus ojos para tasar la contaminación. 

El verbo ser y ESTAR como verbos copulares o copulativos definen según la intención las condicones del medio ambiente.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> [/b][/color][/color]
> 
> Se entendería que es muy afeminado.
> 
> 
> 
> Igual ¿qué?
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy, ¿es una pregunta?


 
El INFINITIVO como sustantivo en rol de ADJETIVO en español.

El español tiene preguntas indirectas y cambios de tonalidad para preguntar. SIN NECESIDAD de los signos pertinentes.
AFECTADO tiene muchas implicaciones y significados. Además de mariquita.

Ivy29


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> VERSE AFECTADO es un giro de estilo tan nebuloso pues tendrías que tener aparatos medidores en tus ojos para tasar la contaminación.


 
No debes de tener muy clara la definición de _verse_ ya que para ti es _nebuloso_ este giro.

Aquí te añado lo que dice el DRAE.

*17. *prnl. Hallarse constituido en algún estado o situación. _Verse pobre, abatido, agasajado._

*20. *prnl. Dicho de una cosa: Darse a conocer, o conocerse tan clara o patentemente como si se estuviera *viendo.*



> El verbo ser y ESTAR como verbos copulares o copulativos definen según la intención las condiciones del medio ambiente.


 
El medio ambiente no puede _ser _afectado por algo exterior. 

En esta frase queda más evidente aún, si cabe.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> VERSE AFECTADO es un giro de estilo tan nebuloso pues (?) tendrías que tener aparatos medidores en tus ojos para tasar (!) la contaminación.


Ya tengo aparatos en los dedos de los pies que me permiten colgarme bocabajo de las ramas más altas de los árboles más bajos... ¿Para qué voy a pasar por el quirófano para saber a cuánto está la tonelada de contaminación si colgado me cuesta mirar para arriba?


Ivy29 said:


> El verbo ser y ESTAR como verbos copulares o copulativos definen según la intención las condicones del medio ambiente.
> 
> Ivy29



yvI zaP.


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> El español tiene preguntas indirectas y cambios de tonalidad para preguntar. SIN NECESIDAD de los signos pertinentes.
> AFECTADO tiene muchas implicaciones y significados. Además de mariquita.
> 
> Ivy29


 
En efecto, Ivy, los signos pertinentes, como tú bien dices. Sin estos signos, no se distingue si haces una pregunta o no, ya que aquí no se oye ninguna tonalidad, huelga decirlo.

Afectar tiene en efecto muchos significados, pero usado con ser, solo tiene ese.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> No debes de tener muy clara la definición de _verse_ ya que para ti es _nebuloso_ este giro.
> 
> Aquí te añado lo que dice el DRAE.
> 
> *17. *prnl. Hallarse constituido en algún estado o situación. _Verse pobre, abatido, agasajado._
> 
> *20. *prnl. Dicho de una cosa: Darse a conocer, o conocerse tan clara o patentemente como si se estuviera *viendo.*
> 
> 
> 
> El medio ambiente no puede _ser _afectado por algo exterior.
> 
> *Sólo mira las chimeneas de las fábricas, y verás que contaminan el medio ambiente. Ellas son externas a la capa de ozono del medio ambiente y causan las lluvias ácidas.*
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> En efecto, Ivy, los signos pertinentes, como tú bien dices. Sin estos signos, no se distingue si haces una pregunta o no, ya que aquí no se oye ninguna tonalidad, huelga decirlo.
> 
> Afectar tiene en efecto muchos significados, pero usado con ser, solo tiene ese.


 
*PERO DEBES de saber* que las preguntas indirectas no necesitan de tonalidad.

Ivy29


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> heidita said:
> 
> 
> 
> No debes de tener muy clara la definición de _verse_ ya que para ti es _nebuloso_ este giro.
> 
> Aquí te añado lo que dice el DRAE.
> 
> *17. *prnl. Hallarse constituido en algún estado o situación. _Verse pobre, abatido, agasajado._
> 
> *20. *prnl. Dicho de una cosa: Darse a conocer, o conocerse tan clara o patentemente como si se estuviera *viendo.*
> 
> 
> 
> El medio ambiente no puede _ser _afectado por algo exterior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sólo mira las chimeneas de las fábricas, y verás que contaminan el medio ambiente. Ellas son externas a la capa de ozono del medio ambiente y causan las lluvias ácidas.*
> 
> Ivy29
Click to expand...

 
Es evidente que no me has leído bien. Dije que no puede *ser* afectado, sí *está* afectado por agresiones exteriores.

Las chimeneas no están , afortunadamente, externas a la capa de ozono.


----------



## Rayines

Dejando un poco de lado la discusión acerca de si lo que puede afectar al medio ambiente es interno o externo (a mí me parece que ambos), y volviendo al eje de la pregunta inicial, reitero mi opinión:
En _El ambiente* es* afectado_ creo que nos falta agregar por qué es/se ve afectado. Tomando otro ejemplo, es como si dijéramos que alguien _"Es entristecido"._
En cambio creo que sí podemos afirmar _El ambiente *está *__afectado_, sin agregar más, así como podemos decir que alguien *está* _entristecido_ aunque no agreguemos el motivo.
HAYA PAZ.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Rayines said:


> Dejando un poco de lado la discusión acerca de si lo que puede afectar al medio ambiente es interno o externo (a mí me parece que ambos), y volviendo al eje de la pregunta inicial, reitero mi opinión:
> En _El ambiente* es* afectado_ creo que nos falta agregar por qué es/se ve afectado. Tomando otro ejemplo, es como si dijéramos que alguien _"Es entristecido"._
> En cambio creo que sí podemos afirmar _El ambiente *está *__afectado_, sin agregar más, así como podemos decir que alguien *está* _entristecido_ aunque no agreguemos el motivo.
> HAYA PAZ.


En fin, no hacía falta explicarlo otra vez. Gracias por tu paciencia Inés. Creo que casi todos estamos de acuerdo.

Saludos.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Ya tengo aparatos en los dedos de los pies que me permiten colgarme bocabajo de las ramas más altas de los árboles más bajos... ¿Para qué voy a pasar por el quirófano para saber a cuánto está la tonelada de contaminación si colgado me cuesta mirar para arriba?
> 
> 
> yvI zaP.


 
No sé si colgado puedas medir la contaminación visualmente qué tal tú en Londres donde la neblina *es* tan espesa.

Ivy29


----------



## Bocha

Ivy29 said:


> *En Colombia el medio ambiente es muy afectado.*
> 
> Ivy29


 


Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> PaZ Ivy.


 


Rayines said:


> En _El ambiente* es* afectado_ creo que nos falta agregar por qué es/se ve afectado. Tomando otro ejemplo, es como si dijéramos que alguien _"Es entristecido"._
> 
> HAYA PAZ.


 
Antes que nada: me encantan estos "petits quilombes" 

Las oraciones sueltas suelen aparecer como incorrectas. En contexto las cosas, a veces, cambian.
Inés y otros aducen que falta el agente: estoy de acuerdo.
Ivy se mantiene en sus trece.
¿Posiciones irreconciliables? Probablemente.

Busquemos algún contexto donde se reconcilien.

*Está* marca la consecuencia, *es* refiere a cada episodio de la secuencia.


Nuestro medioambiente *está* afectado. ¿Cómo hemos llegado a esta situación?

(agente) Juan tira la pila (de mercurio) agotada de su reloj. *Y el medioambiente es afectado.*
(agente) Docenas de fábricas desprenden diariamente vapores venenosos a la atmósfera. *Y el medioambiente es afectado*.
(agente) Cientos de miles de mujeres de una metrópoli toman a diario anticonceptivos, los metabolizan y los orinan; las hormonas van a parar al río y provocan serios desórdenes en la flora y en la fauna. *Y el medioambiente es afectado*.



¿Contexto rebuscado? Indudablemente. (todo sea por la PAZ)


Ahora sí, palomas y ratones: ¡atacad al murciégalo! (- Che, eso es una errata. - No, te digo que figura)



- Rajá de acá, ¿de dónde saliste, pipistrello?
- ¡Bueno, che!... fue un intento. Ya me voy. (no hay que tirarle margaritas a los chanchos)


-Te olvidaste del _muy._
_- ¿Y qué querés?, todo no se puede._


----------



## Filis Cañí

Aviso a los navegantes: _Nunca_ digan que el medio ambiente _es_ afectado. Ni por activa, ni por pasiva, ni por indecisa copulante.

Me tiro un cuesco. El medio ambiente se ve afectado.


----------



## heidita

Filis Cañí said:


> Aviso a los navegantes: _Nunca_ digan que el medio ambiente _es_ afectado. Ni por activa, ni por pasiva, ni por indecisa copulante.
> 
> Me tiro un cuesco. El medio ambiente se ve afectado.


Es lo que al parecer hacen las vacas y son las que más afectan al medio ambiente. 



Estoy de acuerdo con Filis, aunque pongo en duda la corrección el "indecisa copulante". ¿No será "copular"?


----------



## Dudu678

Filis Cañí said:


> Aviso a los navegantes: _Nunca_ digan que el medio ambiente _es_ afectado. Ni por activa, ni por pasiva, ni por indecisa copulante.
> 
> Me tiro un cuesco. El medio ambiente se ve afectado.


¡Qué grande! 

Sí, a veces hay quien se cree todo lo que lee en estos foros. Hace falta de vez en cuando avisar de las burradas que te puedes encontrar.

De acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Ivy29

Bocha said:


> Antes que nada: me encantan estos "petits quilombes"
> 
> Las oraciones sueltas suelen aparecer como incorrectas. En contexto las cosas, a veces, cambian.
> Inés y otros aducen que falta el agente: estoy de acuerdo.
> Ivy se mantiene en sus trece.
> ¿Posiciones irreconciliables? Probablemente.
> 
> Busquemos algún contexto donde se reconcilien.
> 
> *Está* marca la consecuencia, *es* refiere a cada episodio de la secuencia.
> 
> 
> Nuestro medioambiente *está* afectado. ¿Cómo hemos llegado a esta situación?
> 
> (agente) Juan tira la pila (de mercurio) agotada de su reloj. *Y el medioambiente es afectado.*
> (agente) Docenas de fábricas desprenden diariamente vapores venenosos a la atmósfera. *Y el medioambiente es afectado*.
> (agente) Cientos de miles de mujeres de una metrópoli toman a diario anticonceptivos, los metabolizan y los orinan; las hormonas van a parar al río y provocan serios desórdenes en la flora y en la fauna. *Y el medioambiente es afectado*.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Contexto rebuscado? Indudablemente. (todo sea por la PAZ)
> 
> 
> Ahora sí, palomas y ratones: ¡atacad al murciégalo! (- Che, eso es una errata. - No, te digo que figura)
> 
> 
> 
> - Rajá de acá, ¿de dónde saliste, pipistrello?
> - ¡Bueno, che!... fue un intento. Ya me voy. (no hay que tirarle margaritas a los chanchos)
> 
> 
> -Te olvidaste del _muy._
> _- ¿Y qué querés?, todo no se puede._


 

Totalmente de acuerdo. Y no es *REBUSCADO*, es de uso estándar.

Feliz día

Ivy29


----------



## Maruja14

Ivy29 said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Y no es *REBUSCADO*, es de uso estándar.
> 
> Feliz día
> 
> Ivy29


 
La verdad es que yo sí lo veo rebuscado. Claro que yo hablo de una forma llana y sin estridencias, y me cuesta entender algunas formas de expresarse.


----------



## Ivy29

Maruja14 said:


> La verdad es que yo sí lo veo rebuscado. Claro que yo hablo de una forma llana y sin estridencias, y me cuesta entender algunas formas de expresarse.


*<<Docenas de fábricas desprenden diariamente vapores venenosos a la atmósfera. Y el medioambiente es afectado.>>*
Esta oración es la más simple, llana y clara que he leído.

El uso de los verbos SER y ESTAR como verbos copulares o copulativos es corriente, y se evita el uso medio de la pasiva. Donde el VERBO sólo es un nexo entre el sujeto y su predicado nominal o atributo. Y se entiende entre los 350 millones de hispanoamericanos o latinoamericanos.

Ivy29


----------



## Maruja14

Ivy29 said:


> *<<Docenas de fábricasdesprenden diariamente vapores venenosos a la atmósfera. Y el medioambiente es afectado.>>*
> Esta oración es la más simple, llana y clara que he leído.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Hombre, las hay más claras. Pero estoy de acuerdo: esta frase, aunque no sea muy correcta, es clara, simple y llana.

No me refería precisamente a esta frase.


----------



## Ivy29

Maruja14 said:


> Hombre, las hay más claras. Pero estoy de acuerdo: esta frase, aunque no sea muy correcta, es clara, simple y llana.
> 
> No me refería precisamente a esta frase.


 
NO entiendo lo que quieres decir : 'sea la más correcta'
Quisiera saber ¿por qué no es la más correcta y en base a qué razón gramatical  la referida oración NO es la más correcta?? 

Gracias 
Ivy29


----------



## ErOtto

Ivy29 said:


> *<<Docenas de fábricasdesprenden diariamente vapores venenosos a la atmósfera. Y el medioambiente es afectado.>>*
> Esta oración es la más simple, llana y clara que he leído.
> 
> El uso de los verbos SER y ESTAR como verbos copulares o copulativos es corriente, y se evita el uso medio de la pasiva. Donde el VERBO sólo es un nexo entre el sujeto y su predicado nominal o atributo. Y se entiende entre los 350 millones de hispanoamericanos o latinoamericanos.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Estimada Ivy,

Los hispanohablantes de "este lado del charco" (España, por si no queda claro), coincidimos todos en el uso de *estar* en este caso concreto. Incluso la mayoría de compañeros foreros de _*allá*_ coinciden con nosotros. ¿Tan dificil te resulta reconocer que te equivocas? Nos ocurre a todos, para eso estamos aqui... consultamos dudas, contribuimos y, cuando nos equivocamos, lo reconocemos. Es lo que hace de este foro lo que es, un sitio estupendo.  

Con respecto a la cita: te doy la razón en que la frase se *entiende*. No sólo entre los 350 millones de hispanoamericanos. Nosotros también la entendemos, pero no la consideramos *correcta* (que es de lo que trata la díscusión).

Después de leer todos los post, estoy empezando a pensar que el origen de la discusión no radica en si se debería usar *ser* o *estar*, si no en qué se interpreta por afectado. Y, después de haber visto las acepciones en el DRAE, se me ocurren muy pocas que se puedan usar (por lo menos en España) con *ser*, sin embargo he visto varias que se pueden aplicar a tus posts. Como muestra un botón (escoge la que quieras):

*afectado**, da**.*
(Del part. de _afectar_).
*1. *adj. Que adolece de afectación. _Orador, estilo afectado._
*2. *adj. Aquejado, molestado.

*afectar**.*
(Del lat. _affectāre_).
*1. *tr. Poner demasiado estudio o cuidado en las palabras, movimientos, adornos, etc., de modo que pierdan la sencillez y naturalidad.
*2. *tr. *fingir* (‖ dar a entender lo que no es). _Afectar celo, ignorancia._
*3. *tr. Dicho de una cosa: Hacer impresión en alguien, causando en él alguna sensación. U. t. c. prnl.
*4. *tr. *atañer.*
*5. *tr. Menoscabar, perjudicar, influir desfavorablemente.
*6. *tr. Producir alteración o mudanza en algo.
*7. *tr. Dicho de una enfermedad o de una plaga: Producir o poder producir daño en algún órgano o a algún grupo de seres vivientes.
*11. *tr. p. us. Apetecer y procurar algo con ansia o ahínco.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​
Atentamente,
ErOtto


----------



## Ivy29

ErOtto said:


> Estimada Ivy,
> 
> Los hispanohablantes de "este lado del charco" (España, por si no queda claro), coincidimos todos en el uso de *estar* en este caso concreto. Incluso la mayoría de compañeros foreros de _*allá*_ coinciden con nosotros. ¿Tan dificil te resulta reconocer que te equivocas? Nos ocurre a todos, para eso estamos aqui... consultamos dudas, contribuimos y, cuando nos equivocamos, lo reconocemos. Es lo que hace de este foro lo que es, un sitio estupendo.
> 
> Con respecto a la cita: te doy la razón en que la frase se *entiende*. No sólo entre los 350 millones de hispanoamericanos. Nosotros también la entendemos, pero no la consideramos *correcta* (que es de lo que trata la díscusión).
> 
> Después de leer todos los post, estoy empezando a pensar que el origen de la discusión no radica en si se debería usar *ser* o *estar*, si no en qué se interpreta por afectado. Y, después de haber visto las acepciones en el DRAE, se me ocurren muy pocas que se puedan usar (por lo menos en España) con *ser*, sin embargo he visto varias que se pueden aplicar a tus posts. Como muestra un botón (escoge la que quieras):
> 
> *afectado**, da**.*
> (Del part. de _afectar_).
> *1. *adj. Que adolece de afectación. _Orador, estilo afectado._
> *2. *adj. Aquejado, molestado.
> 
> *afectar**.*
> (Del lat. _affectāre_).
> *1. *tr. Poner demasiado estudio o cuidado en las palabras, movimientos, adornos, etc., de modo que pierdan la sencillez y naturalidad.
> *2. *tr. *fingir* (‖ dar a entender lo que no es). _Afectar celo, ignorancia._
> *3. *tr. Dicho de una cosa: Hacer impresión en alguien, causando en él alguna sensación. U. t. c. prnl.
> *4. *tr. *atañer.*
> *5. *tr. Menoscabar, perjudicar, influir desfavorablemente.
> *6. *tr. Producir alteración o mudanza en algo.
> *7. *tr. Dicho de una enfermedad o de una plaga: Producir o poder producir daño en algún órgano o a algún grupo de seres vivientes.
> *11. *tr. p. us. Apetecer y procurar algo con ansia o ahínco.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​
> Atentamente,
> ErOtto


 

En qué razones gramaticales te basas para considerarla INCORRECTA??

SER y ESTAR son verbos copulares o copulativos.

*<<<<<AFECTAR :*
*5. tr. Menoscabar, perjudicar, influir desfavorablemente.>>>*

*El medio ambiente es muy afectado por las constantes emisiones de humos tóxicos de las zonas industriales ( ES CASTIZA como ninguna).*
*Me pregunto, cuáles son tus razones gramaticales para no serlo???*
*Yo no estoy aquí para tener o no la razón, yo estoy aquí para defender mi posición respecto a una oración que se usa mucho por acá, y que gramaticalmente no adolece de INCORRECCIÓN. A menos que tú me las señales gramaticalmente.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> *El medio ambiente es muy afectado por las constantes emisiones de humos tóxicos de las zonas industriales ( ES CASTIZA como ninguna).*




¡Eso sí que no!!

Castizo: 
castizo, za.


3. adj. Dicho del lenguaje: *Puro y sin mezcla de voces ni giros extraños*.

Tu expresión es todo menos castiza. A TODOS nos parece "un giro extraño". Menos a ti, claro. ¿No te hace pensar esto




> Yo no estoy aquí para tener o no la razón,


 

  

Razones de terminología: 

ser + afectado = afeminado, _mariquita_ (como decía Maruja, yo también , sin ánimo de ofender)

estar + afectado = *ESTADO* en el que se queda el medio ambiente después de que sea atacado por algún mal externo

¿Te parecen _razones gramaticales_ suficientes?


----------



## Magmod

ErOtto said:


> *Estimada *Ivy,
> 
> Los hispanohablantes de "este lado del *charco*"
> ... cuando nos equivocamos, lo reconocemos. Es lo que hace de este foro lo que es, un sitio estupendo.
> 
> Atentamente,
> ErOtto


  Si el Atlántico es un charco ErOtto, entonces¡ Ivy es un niño!


----------



## heidita

> Originally Posted by *ErOtto*
> *Estimado *Ivy,
> 
> Los hispanohablantes de "este lado del *charco*"
> ... cuando nos equivocamos, lo reconocemos. Es lo que hace de este foro lo que es, un sitio estupendo.
> 
> Atentamente,
> ErOtto
> 
> Si el Atlántico es un charco ErOtto, entonces¡ Ivy es un niño!


 
No sé si te entiendo bien, Mag, pero es que el Atlántico ES un charco, grandecito, pero un charco, y Ivy ES un niño, también grande, pero bueno....

*charco**.*
(Voz onomat.).

*1. *m. Agua, u otro líquido, detenida en un hoyo o cavidad de la tierra o del piso.

Ves, no dicen nada de que tiene que ser pequeño.


----------



## Maruja14

heidita said:


> No sé si te entiendo bien, Mag, pero es que el Atlántico ES un charco, grandecito, pero un charco, y Ivy ES un niño, también grande, pero bueno....


 
¿No será que el Atlántico está un charco?


----------



## pitivw

Disculpen. No se cabreen.
Docenas de fábricas desprenden diariamente vapores venenosos a la atmósfera. *Y el medioambiente es afectado*.
Yo estoy de acuerdo en que la frase así expuesta entra un poquito "forzada". Da la impresión de que se está traduciendo literalmente una expresión originalmente escrita en inglés. And the environnmet is affected???
Si estamos intentando hacer una sucesión de acontecimientos que polucionan el medio ambiente y queremos usar el verbo _afectar dando una sensación de reiteración  yo lo escribiría sin punto y seguido:_

Docenas de fábricas desprenden diariamente vapores venenosos a la atmósfera y* el medioambiente es afectado*. Juan tira la pila (de mercurio) agotada de su reloj y* el medioambiente es afectado.*

*Pero si lo que quiero es afirmar con una sola frase que el medio ambiente sufre polución por alguna actividad, preferiría:*
*Si Juan tira una pila agotada, se afecta el medio ambiente.*

Porque el término afectado, en primera instancia, tiende a reconocerse como el adjetivo
*afectado, da.*
(Del part. de _afectar_).
*1. *adj. Que adolece de afectación. _Orador, estilo afectado._
y da lugar a la confusión.

Nada tiene que ver en esto el Océano Atlántico. 
Besos a todas las orillas de él.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> [/color][/b]
> 
> ¡Eso sí que no!!
> 
> Castizo:
> castizo, za.
> 
> 
> 3. adj. Dicho del lenguaje: *Puro y sin mezcla de voces ni giros extraños*.
> 
> Tu expresión es todo menos castiza. A TODOS nos parece "un giro extraño". Menos a ti, claro. ¿No te hace pensar esto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razones de terminología:
> 
> ser + afectado = afeminado, _mariquita_ (como decía Maruja, yo también , sin ánimo de ofender)
> 
> estar + afectado = *ESTADO* en el que se queda el medio ambiente después de que sea atacado por algún mal externo
> 
> ¿Te parecen _razones gramaticales_ suficientes?


*NO LAS VEO!! NI LAS LEO!!!*

*María Moliner :<<*
*afectado, -a 
1 Participio adjetivo de «afectar», en cualquier acepción: ‘Una ignorancia afectada. Está afectado de una grave dolencia. No parece afectado por la noticia’.2 Aplicado a las personas, a su manera de hablar, gestos, actitudes, etc., falto de naturalidad; tal que busca producir efecto de cierta cosa, especialmente de distinguido, refinado o delicado: ‘No me gusta su tono afectado’. Ô Amanerado, estudiado.>>>> LEER CON LA MENTE y los ojos.

El paciente es afectado por graves dolencias todos los años. (serie de episodios que le afectan) todos los años es lo habitual.
El paciente está afectado de neumonía. (estado transitorio).
El paciente es feliz ( es lo habitual)
El paciente está feliz ( ahora).
*

*TIENES que leer mejor en castellano y saber distinguir UNA ACEPCIÓN de la oTRA, además ser afectado tiene muchas acepciones además de MARIQUITA. Nosotros en COLOMBIA no decimos culo de la botella, ni el culo de una mujer decimos trasero pues nos suena VULGAR o la base de la botella. Además en la pasiva media clásica que exige el verbo SER +PP tendrías muchos problemas para construir siquiera esta oración.*
Tienes que leer sobre verbos copulares o copulativos.

Ivy29


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> TIENES que leer mejor en castellano




*  *




> Nosotros en COLOMBIA no decimos culo de la botella, ni el culo de una mujer decimos trasero pues nos suena VULGAR o la base de la botella.


 
Vaya, ahora hemos pasado del medio ambiente a los culos. 


> Tienes que leer sobre verbos copulares o copulativos.


 
*



copulativo, va.
(Del lat. copulatīvus).

1. adj. Que ata, liga y junta una cosa con otra.
□ V. 
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObt...&CAREXT=10000&NEDIC=No#conjunción_copulativa. 
verbo copulativo

Click to expand...

 
Te dejo este enlace para que hagas tú lo mismo. *


----------



## Maruja14

Ivy29 said:


> *
> El paciente es afectado por graves dolencias todos los años. (serie de episodios que le afectan) todos los años es lo habitual.
> El paciente está afectado de neumonía. (estado transitorio).
> *Ivy29


 
Tomo tu primera frase para reiterar que si pones "es afectado", lo normal es que vaya seguido por algo. 

En tu ejemplo "... por graves dolencias".

Si sólo pones "El paciente es afectado", está igual de incompleta la frase que la del medio ambiente.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> [/b][/color][/color]
> 
> *  *
> 
> 
> 
> Vaya, ahora hemos pasado del medio ambiente a los culos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Te dejo este enlace para que hagas tú lo mismo. *


<<*Voz pasiva*: *El sujeto* no realiza, sino que *recibe la acción expresada por el verbo*. Por ello, el sujeto es paciente; el agente es otro y puede estar o no expresado. Ej: _La correspondencia *es entregada* por el cartero. Juanita *es amada* con pasión._ 


<<<<<<*Hay varias formas de expresar la voz pasiva en castellano. *






 Se suele llamar *pasiva pura* a la construcción sintáctica que se forma con el *verbo en voz pasiva* (*auxiliar ser + el participio correspondiente)* con la expresión del *Complemento Agente* (CAg.). Ej: _La correspondencia *es entregada* por el cartero._ 





 Segunda de pasiva es aquella construcción que presenta el *verbo en voz pasiva*, *sin la expresión del CAg*. Ej:_uanita *es amada* con pasión_  ( construcción a medias o media)





 Sin embargo la construcción más utilizada ( y la crea mayores problemas ) es la llamada *pasiva refleja*: se forma con un *verbo en forma activa más la partícula se*. Se llama pasiva porque su significado sigue siendo pasivo; y refleja porque la partícula *se* está emparentada originariamente con el pronombre reflexivo se. Ej: _ *Se entrega la correspondencia = *La correspondencia es entregada.>>>_


_Ivy29_​


----------



## Rayines

Hola amigos: Sin ningúuuun afán de polémica, busqué -como hubiera hecho aleCcowaN - en el Banco de Datos de la RAE.
Aquí los ejemplos con *es afectado*: *pag.2*. (no me toma la pag. 1, pueden cliquearla allí mismo).
Aquí los ejemplos con *está afectado*: *pag.2* y *pag. 3*. (no me toma la pag. 1, pueden cliquearla desde allí).
Si observan detenidamente, y aunque en muy pocos casos, hay algunos donde tanto *es afectado *como *está afectado *son utilizados o solos, o con complementos que no son la causa "que afecta". 
Como les dije, no es por afán de polemizar, pero bueno....para ver algunos otros ejemplos ya escritos (observen que pueden desarrollar también todo el párrafo).

Saludos, Inés.


----------



## ErOtto

Ivy29 said:


> *NO LAS VEO!! NI LAS LEO!!!*
> 
> *María Moliner :<<*
> *afectado, -a
> 1 Participio adjetivo de «afectar», en cualquier acepción: ‘Una ignorancia afectada. Está afectado de una grave dolencia. No parece afectado por la noticia’.2 Aplicado a las personas, a su manera de hablar, gestos, actitudes, etc., falto de naturalidad; tal que busca producir efecto de cierta cosa, especialmente de distinguido, refinado o delicado: ‘No me gusta su tono afectado’. Ô Amanerado, estudiado.>>>> LEER CON LA MENTE y los ojos.
> 
> El paciente es afectado por graves dolencias todos los años. (serie de episodios que le afectan) todos los años es lo habitual.
> El paciente está afectado de neumonía. (estado transitorio).
> El paciente es feliz ( es lo habitual)
> El paciente está feliz ( ahora).
> *
> 
> *TIENES que leer mejor en castellano y saber distinguir UNA ACEPCIÓN de la oTRA, además ser afectado tiene muchas acepciones además de MARIQUITA. Nosotros en COLOMBIA no decimos culo de la botella, ni el culo de una mujer decimos trasero pues nos suena VULGAR o la base de la botella. Además en la pasiva media clásica que exige el verbo SER +PP tendrías muchos problemas para construir siquiera esta oración.*
> Tienes que leer sobre verbos copulares o copulativos.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Un par de puntualizaciones:

1. No sé si en Colombia será así, pero en este foro (por lo menos que yo sepa) se ruega no escribir párrafos enteros en negrita y usar las mayúsculas indiscriminadamente porque da la impresión de que, el que redacta, está gritando. Añado: el que grita no tiene razón (opinión personal). 
2. Supongo que en la cita del Mariner, el texto es azul y los ejemplos en verde son de Ivy. Por más que me "esfuerzo en leer mejor en castellano", no logro ver en los ejemplos del Moliner el uso del verbo ser. Sólo veo el estar... incluso en *No parece afectado por la noticia*. 
3. Llamar al Océano Atlántico "el charco" es una expresión común en España, a la par que cariñosa.  
4. Debido a mi ignorancia, al parecer confundí el "género" de Ivy... mis más humildes disculpas.
5. Heidita, Maruja, Rayines, Dudu, Filis, Pedro y todos los demás que opinan como yo (y pido disculpas por no nombrarlos - estoy muy vago para ir post por post) *somos* equivocados.  

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Maruja14

ErOtto said:


> 5. Heidita, Maruja, Rayines, Dudu, Filis, Pedro y todos los demás que opinan como yo (y pido disculpas por no nombrarlos - estoy muy vago para ir post por post) *somos* equivocados.
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo: "somos equivocados", porque es nuestro estado natural (al menos el mío, no quiero ofender a ninguno de los nombrados). Si sólo nos equivocásemos de vez en cuando: "estamos equivocados" (no lo olvides).

Y, me alegro de que no *seas* vago, sino que simplemente te sientas así en estos momentos, la verdad es que no me extraña.


----------



## heidita

Maruja14 said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo: "somos equivocados", porque es nuestro estado natural (al menos el mío, no quiero ofender a ninguno de los nombrados).


 
Oh, a mí no me ofendes, Marujita, ya que yo también *soy equivocada*. 

*Otto*, de todas formas, que yo sepa, lo de _debes leer mejor el castellano_, iba dirigido a mí.  Ya ves, Tengo aún mucho que aprender....


----------



## ErOtto

heidita said:


> *Otto*, de todas formas, que yo sepa, lo de _debes leer mejor el castellano_, iba dirigido a mí.  Ya ves, Tengo aún mucho que aprender....


 
Si, si, heidi... iba dirigido a ti, no "te hagas la loca" ahora. 

Sólo que, como coincido con vosotros/as, me esforcé en encontrar un 'ser' (que no ente) en la cita del Moliner... sin éxito. ¿*Ser*á porque no la hay?  

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Ivy29

ErOtto said:


> Un par de puntualizaciones:
> 
> 1. No sé si en Colombia será así, pero en este foro (por lo menos que yo sepa) se ruega no escribir párrafos enteros en negrita y usar las mayúsculas indiscriminadamente porque da la impresión de que, el que redacta, está gritando. Añado: el que grita no tiene razón (opinión personal).
> 2. Supongo que en la cita del Mariner, el texto es azul y los ejemplos en verde son de Ivy. Por más que me "esfuerzo en leer mejor en castellano", no logro ver en los ejemplos del Moliner el uso del verbo ser. Sólo veo el estar... incluso en *No parece afectado por la noticia*.
> 3. Llamar al Océano Atlántico "el charco" es una expresión común en España, a la par que cariñosa.
> 4. Debido a mi ignorancia, al parecer confundí el "género" de Ivy... mis más humildes disculpas.
> 5. Heidita, Maruja, Rayines, Dudu, Filis, Pedro y todos los demás que opinan como yo (y pido disculpas por no nombrarlos - estoy muy vago para ir post por post) *somos* equivocados.
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


 

Mi mente y la razón no gritan ARGUMENTAN. Mis ejemplos en VERDE. María MOLINER subraya en *cualquier ACEPCIÓN*. Uso las mayúsculas para SUBRAYAR no gritar. Entonces te parecen raros mis ejemplos???? y si es así cuales son tus razones gramaticales para  rechazarlos.

Ivy29


----------



## Maruja14

Ivy29 said:


> Mi mente y la razón no gritan ARGUMENTAN.


 
¿Y qué gritan pues?


----------



## Ivy29

Maruja14 said:


> Tomo tu primera frase para reiterar que si pones "es afectado", lo normal es que vaya seguido por algo.
> 
> En tu ejemplo "... por graves dolencias".
> 
> Si sólo pones "El paciente es afectado", está igual de incompleta la frase que la del medio ambiente.


 
Noo. puedes decir : *el paciente es afectado de resfriados permanentes todos los inviernos. ( situación habitual todos los inviernos).*
*Hoy el paciente está afectado de gripa o influenza. ( situación transitoria, hoy).*

*Ivy29*


----------



## Maruja14

Ivy29 said:


> Noo. puedes decir : *el paciente es afectado de resfriados permanentes todos los inviernos. ( situación habitual todos los inviernos).*
> *Hoy el paciente está afectado de gripa o influenza. ( situación transitoria, hoy).*
> 
> *Ivy29*


 
Mira Ivy, la verdad es que hartas al lucero del alba, que diría mi abuela.

Yo entiendo perfectamente la diferencia entre ser (situación permanente) y estar (situación transitoria).

Como este hilo lleva casi 70 respuestas, de las cuales la mayoría son del foro entero contra ti, que no te apeas del burro, te recordaré lo siguiente, que probablemente ya se te ha olvidado:

Tú estás (mejor dicho estabas) empeñado en decir que:

"Y el medio ambiente es afectado." es una frase correcta. *Por favor, fíjate en el punto que hay detrás de afectado.*

Y todos hemos dicho que a esa frase* le falta algo.*

Ahora estás discutiendo* contigo mismo *sobre la diferencia entre una situación transitoria y una puntual. *Eso no lo discute nadie. *

*Pero has tenido la cara dura de cambiar el tema de discusión para poder decir tú la última palabra. Estas frases que nos estás poniendo ahora SÍ están completas, la primera frase con el "punto" detrás de "afectado" NO ESTABA COMPLETA.*

Y dicho esto, te diré que no pienso volver a contestarte en este hilo, porque discutir contigo no ayuda para nada a los que han preguntado. Siempre retuerces los temas, espero que los que preguntan se queden, por su bien, con las respuestas de la gente que tiene sentido común. O al menos, con las respuestas de la mayoría. Me recuerdas a mi madre: discutes con veinte a la vez, pero según tú siempre llevas la razón, los otros veinte siempre estamos equivocados.

Y, permíteme que te de un último consejo. Como escribes siempre tan florido y con frases tan complicadas de entender, te recomiendo que des un repasito a las normas de puntuación, porque los puntos y las comas son fundamentales para una correcta interpretación de los escritos.

No me pidas, por favor, que te dé una razón gramatical para esto porque no lo voy a hacer.


----------



## ErOtto

Mira Ivy, ya me he cansado de tanta tontería. 
Somos muchos los que te hemos dado muchas oportunidades para rectificar algo que para los demás parece ser obvio.
Pero, ya que te empeñas (aunque a mí no se me da bien la gramática), voy a intentar argumentar porqué estas equivocado:

En un ejercicio de memoria, volvamos a la pregunta original:



MillyMal said:


> Es correcto decir:
> El medio ambiente *es* muy afectado
> o debo decir "El medio ambiente *está *muy afectado"
> Gracias


 
Aunque el autor de la pregunta no ha puesto los correspondientes puntos finales, está preguntando si es correcto decir "_El medio ambiente *es* muy afectado*.*_"

Si analizamos la frase tenemos:
El medio ambiente < sujeto
es < verbo, ser, tercera persona, presente de indicativo
muy afectado < complemento en función de objeto directo

Ahora, hagamos eso que se hacía en el colegio antes... vamos a preguntar:

¿*Es* muy afectado el medio ambiente? 

A lo que yo respondería... pues no lo sé, porque no me han presentado a ese señor.  

Sin embargo, si me preguntasen: ¿*Está* muy afectado el medio ambiente?, respondería que sí... por muchas razones lo está (se encuentra afectado).

Otra cosa es que tú, para sostener y reafirmarte en tu equivocación te vayas "por los cerros de Úbeda" a buscar el uso pasivo, le añadas complementos "que te vienen al pelo", etc. Pero la frase original, la que da comienzo a este hilo, estuvo, está y seguirá estando incompleta. Y una frase incompleta, si se finaliza con un punto final es incorrecta.

Esto es lo que pienso yo. Otra cosa es que, como la gramática no es mi fuerte y no sé de verbos copulares, copulantes o copulativos, venga otro forero y me muestre mi equivocación, en cuyo caso rectificaré encantado.

Y para finalizar, quisiera hacer una breve reflexión sobre tu último post:



Ivy29 said:


> Mi mente y la razón no gritan ARGUMENTAN. Para mí, argumentan en voz muy alta.
> María MOLINER subraya en *cualquier ACEPCIÓN*. Te devuelvo un comentario tuyo anterior: TIENES que leer mejor en castellano. Te agarras a las "letritas verdes" como a un clavo ardiente, ignorando el resto del texto, incluidos los ejemplos, que tú mismo citas.
> Uso las mayúsculas para SUBRAYAR no gritar. ¿Te has fijado que también está la función de subrayado? Pues si lo que quieres es subrayar, úsala y deja las mayúsculas quietecitas, que cansan.
> Entonces te parecen raros mis ejemplos???? Raros no. Sacados de contexto para reafirmar tu postura, sí.
> y si es así cuales son tus razones gramaticales para rechazarlos. Véase: frase anterior, pregunta original, mi respuesta.
> Ivy29


 
Atentamente
ErOtto


----------



## Ivy29

Maruja14 said:


> Mira Ivy, la verdad es que hartas al lucero del alba, que diría mi abuela.
> 
> Yo entiendo perfectamente la diferencia entre ser (situación permanente) y estar (situación transitoria).
> 
> Como este hilo lleva casi 70 respuestas, de las cuales la mayoría son del foro entero contra ti, que no te apeas del burro, te recordaré lo siguiente, que probablemente ya se te ha olvidado:
> 
> Tú estás (mejor dicho estabas) empeñado en decir que:
> 
> "Y el medio ambiente es afectado." es una frase correcta. *Por favor, fíjate en el punto que hay detrás de afectado.*
> 
> *VUELVO y repito como lo he hecho en las contestaciones anteriores, si el hablante y el receptor conocen del tema por el cual el medio ambientes es afectado. ES CORRECTA. Si no conoce el tema es INCOMPLETA.*
> *Mira, Maruja, yo no cambio nada si LEES mis afirmaciones o negaciones está bien claro mi posición. EStoy muy viejito para ganar o perder pues me da lo mismo, y mi meta es la VERDAD. El resto me importa poco.*
> 
> *Como bien sabrás el CONTEXTO es lo mejor para hacer preguntas o para contestarlas. Si no te gustan mis afirmaciones lo haces en el nivel de la razón y no de las emociones.*
> 
> *Me alegra que te recuerde a tu señora madre, a través de este hilo gramatical de los verbos copulares o copulativos.*
> 
> *Lo más importante es la 'VERDAD' la bella verdad.*
> 
> Y todos hemos dicho que a esa frase* le falta algo.*
> 
> Ahora estás discutiendo* contigo mismo *sobre la diferencia entre una situación transitoria y una puntual. *Eso no lo discute nadie. *
> 
> *Pero has tenido la cara dura de cambiar el tema de discusión para poder decir tú la última palabra. Estas frases que nos estás poniendo ahora SÍ están completas, la primera frase con el "punto" detrás de "afectado" NO ESTABA COMPLETA.*
> 
> *Aquí tus emociones no te dejan ver el fondo del bosque, ya lo había explicado antes, y más arriba.*
> *Estoy por encima de las preseas y los honores. No los necesito. Sólo me mueve con pasión la VERDAD.*
> 
> Y dicho esto, te diré que no pienso volver a contestarte en este hilo, porque discutir contigo no ayuda para nada a los que han preguntado. Siempre retuerces los temas, espero que los que preguntan se queden, por su bien, con las respuestas de la gente que tiene sentido común. O al menos, con las respuestas de la mayoría. Me recuerdas a mi madre: discutes con veinte a la vez, pero según tú siempre llevas la razón, los otros veinte siempre estamos equivocados.
> 
> Y, permíteme que te de un último consejo. Como escribes siempre tan florido y con frases tan complicadas de entender, te recomiendo que des un repasito a las normas de puntuación, porque los puntos y las comas son fundamentales para una correcta interpretación de los escritos.
> 
> *ESo te lo dejo a ti para yo aprender las puntuaciones.*
> 
> No me pidas, por favor, que te dé una razón gramatical para esto porque no lo voy a hacer.


*LA VERDAD necesita SUSTENTO y apoyo para que brille con su luz propia.*
*Siempre ha sido así y siempre lo será hasta el final de los siglos.*

*Feliz día *
*Ivy29*


----------



## Ivy29

ErOtto said:


> Mira Ivy, ya me he cansado de tanta tontería.
> Somos muchos los que te hemos dado muchas oportunidades para rectificar algo que para los demás parece ser obvio.
> Pero, ya que te empeñas (aunque a mí no se me da bien la gramática), voy a intentar argumentar porqué estas equivocado:
> 
> En un ejercicio de memoria, volvamos a la pregunta original:
> 
> 
> 
> Aunque el autor de la pregunta no ha puesto los correspondientes puntos finales, está preguntando si es correcto decir "_El medio ambiente *es* muy afectado*.*_"
> 
> *PARECE que no leiste mis respuestas para esta oración copulativa o de cópula. Expliqué con claridad, a Maruja recién y a ti ahora. Según el contexto si las causas habituales son conocidas por los hablantes y receptores ES CORRECTA y si no es conocido por los interlocutores es INCOMPLETA. Esa es y ha sido mi posición*
> 
> Si analizamos la frase tenemos:
> El medio ambiente < sujeto
> es < verbo, ser, tercera persona, presente de indicativo
> muy afectado < complemento en función de objeto directo
> 
> *Siento diferir o no estoy de acuerdo con tu análisis gramatical. Los verbos copulares o copulativos no tiene NUNCA complemento DIRECTO o INDIRECTO, son ellos simples nexos atributivos entre el sujeto y el atributo del mismo.*
> 
> Ahora, hagamos eso que se hacía en el colegio antes... vamos a preguntar:
> 
> ¿*Es* muy afectado el medio ambiente?
> 
> A lo que yo respondería... pues no lo sé, porque no me han presentado a ese señor.
> EStoy de acuerdo si no sabemos las razones. Pero si el interlocutor las conoce en un dialogo o texto aclaratorio que se desarrolla más abajo o más arriba no necesitas repetir todo otra vez. ES correcta si estás enterado del tema.
> *Conozco que en mi zona hay mucha contaminación diaria de las fábricas o usinas y le digo a mi vecino : el medio ambiente es muy afectado por acá. (con estas fábricas y usinas).*
> 
> Sin embargo, si me preguntasen: ¿*Está* muy afectado el medio ambiente?, respondería que sí... por muchas razones lo está (se encuentra afectado).
> 
> *Si pregunto : es muy afectado el medio ambiente en esta zona de contaminación permanente, yo contestaría ,* *sí es muy afectado.*
> *Porque sabemos las razones del momento.*
> 
> Otra cosa es que tú, para sostener y reafirmarte en tu equivocación te vayas "por los cerros de Úbeda" a buscar el uso pasivo, le añadas complementos "que te vienen al pelo", etc. Pero la frase original, la que da comienzo a este hilo, estuvo, está y seguirá estando incompleta. Y una frase incompleta, si se finaliza con un punto final es incorrecta.
> 
> *Para mi INCOMPLETA e INCORRECTA son dos cosas muy distintas.*
> 
> Esto es lo que pienso yo. Otra cosa es que, como la gramática no es mi fuerte y no sé de verbos copulares, copulantes o copulativos, venga otro forero y me muestre mi equivocación, en cuyo caso rectificaré encantado.>>>>>
> 
> 
> Feliz día
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## ErOtto

Ivy29 said:


> *ES MUY AFECTADO y ESTÁ MUY AFECTADO son correctas según la intención.*
> *Con 'ES' la acción es PERMANENTE y con ('ESTÁ) la acción es posiblemente pasajera o en vías de solución.*
> 
> *Ivy29*


 
El de arriba, *es* tu primer post en este hilo.

Ni contexto, ni si es conocido por los interlocutores, ni la biblia en verso... y a partir de ahi, ¡a marear la perdiz!

Pero sabes que te digo... ¿quieres tener la razón? Pues TE DOY LA RAZÓN. Quedatela, toda para tí. Y sigue buscando la verdad por ahi. Los demás que lean este hilo juzgarán lo que consideren oportuno.

Me uno a Maruja. Por mí puedes seguir escribiendo en este hilo hasta que sólo te queden muñones, yo no contestaré más.

¡Es que eres cansino, de verdad!

ErOtto


----------



## Rayines

Rayines said:


> Hola amigos: Sin ningúuuun afán de polémica, busqué -como hubiera hecho aleCcowaN - en el Banco de Datos de la RAE...................................................................
> Saludos, Inés.


Me cito a mí misma porque no puedo ya editar mi mensaje anterior, y no toma las páginas del banco de datos. A esta altura parece difícil intervenir en este hilo sin tomar partido, lo cual no es mi intención. Pero quiero dejar algunos ejemplos en donde, efectivamente, se usa "es afectado" -claro que dentro de un contexto determinado, como también lo reconoce Ivy- sin otro complemento:
...aunque las conexiones con el extranjero estén experimentando problemas, el servicio no es afectado.....
.....Una vez que el humano es afectado y presenta la fase febril de la enfermedad.......
.....A veces también es afectado el suelo, cuando el pavimento es de madera, a base de entablados o parquet....
......¡No entrar nunca en un lugar de accidente de gas sin atarse previamente a una cuerda para poder ser recuperado si es afectado el salvador!..........
.....cuando es sometido a sobrecargas, cuando las acciones musculares no se realizan de acuerdo con sus lineaciones normales, y el rendimiento es afectado......
(Ejemplos tomados del Banco de Datos de la RAE).


----------



## Ivy29

ErOtto said:


> El de arriba, *es* tu primer post en este hilo.
> 
> Ni contexto, ni si es conocido por los interlocutores, ni la biblia en verso... y a partir de ahi, ¡a marear la perdiz!
> 
> Pero sabes que te digo... ¿quieres tener la razón? Pues TE DOY LA RAZÓN. Quedatela, toda para tí. Y sigue buscando la verdad por ahi. Los demás que lean este hilo juzgarán lo que consideren oportuno.
> 
> Me uno a Maruja. Por mí puedes seguir escribiendo en este hilo hasta que sólo te queden muñones, yo no contestaré más.
> 
> ¡Es que eres cansino, de verdad!
> 
> ErOtto


 
EN LA 'INTENCIÓN' está el contexto. PARA ACLARARTE.

Ivy29


----------



## horusankh

MillyMal said:


> Hola,
> 
> Es correcto decir:
> El medio ambiente *es* muy afectado
> o debo decir "El medio ambiente *está *muy afectado"
> 
> Gracias


Hola a todos:

Me permito intervenir porque me parece que el tema se fue yendo para otro lado casi imperceptiblemente y se terminó hablando de algo que prácticamente no tiene que ver con la pregunta original. También quiero aclarar que lo que tengo que decir, lo digo de la manera más respetuosa.

Voy a decir que, primero, no se puede hablar de voz pasiva, porque hay un “muy” entre “es” y “afectado”, y para que fuera voz pasiva, considero que se debería decir en todo caso algo así como “el medio ambiente es afectado en gran medida”, porque de otro modo sería un caso similar a decir “el paciente es muy llevado a urgencias” que me suena incorrecto, yo diría mejor “el paciente es llevado rápidamente a urgencias”.

Por otra parte, al decir “el medio ambiente es muy afectado”, el problema está, a mi parecer, en “afectado”, porque al menos a mí, usado como adjetivo también me habla de “amaneramiento”. Tal vez lo podría ver mejor si fuera una palabra derivada de otro verbo, como “contaminado” por ejemplo, “el medio ambiente es muy contaminado”, pero no sé si sea por algún filtro que tengo y lo desconozco, si embargo esto me suena demasiado permanente, al grado de que lo interpreto como si fuera una característica que lo define, como en “el Gran Cañón es muy antiguo”, o "las cataratas del Iguazú son muy extensas". 

Dije todo esto para dar mi opinión de que, “el medio ambiente es muy afectado” es verdad, gramaticalmente creo que es posible, pero dado el significado que para mí tiene, no sé cuándo podría usarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Rhortach

A ver, Ivi, si soy capaz de arrojar algo de luz sobre el asunto. Quizás (y solo quizás) gramaticálmente pueda ser "correcta" la estructura de la expresión "el medio ambiente es muy afectado". Lo que está meridianamente claro es que al menos en España (a lo mejor en Colombia continuamente tratais la afectación del medio ambiente), a cualquiera que le enuncies de esa manera, lo más probable es que te tome por "afectado".

Nunca nadie en España expresaría de ese modo lo que tu defiendes a ultranza. Además, la acepción de "afectar" en esta frase sería la de "perjudicar" o "producir alteración en algo", lo que claramente nos haría expresar dicha frase de otra forma. Alternativas correctas (al menos más "al uso") serían:

"El medio ambiente está siendo seriamente dañado." (De esta manera no tenemos que elegir entre ser o estar, los tenemos los dos)

"El medio ambiente sufre un gran deterioro" (Expresión mucho más correcta que "muy afectado" diciendo lo mismo)

"El medio ambiente está "pa que le den por culo". (Claramente la opción que usariamos en el sur de España)

E Ivi, recuerda que el más sabio es el que más dudas se plantea siendo el necio el que tiene absoluta seguridad en lo que sostiene. Yo, aunque también crea en lo que digo, no hablo "ex cáthedra".


----------



## Ivy29

Rhortach said:


> A ver, Ivi, si soy capaz de arrojar algo de luz sobre el asunto. Quizás (y solo quizás) gramaticálmente pueda ser "correcta" la estructura de la expresión "el medio ambiente es muy afectado". Lo que está meridianamente claro es que al menos en España (a lo mejor en Colombia continuamente tratais la afectación del medio ambiente), a cualquiera que le enuncies de esa manera, lo más probable es que te tome por "afectado".
> 
> Nunca nadie en España expresaría de ese modo lo que tu defiendes a ultranza. Además, la acepción de "afectar" en esta frase sería la de "perjudicar" o "producir alteración en algo", lo que claramente nos haría expresar dicha frase de otra forma. Alternativas correctas (al menos más "al uso") serían:
> 
> "El medio ambiente está siendo seriamente dañado." (De esta manera no tenemos que elegir entre ser o estar, los tenemos los dos)
> 
> "El medio ambiente sufre un gran deterioro" (Expresión mucho más correcta que "muy afectado" diciendo lo mismo)
> 
> "El medio ambiente está "pa que le den por culo". (Claramente la opción que usariamos en el sur de España)
> 
> E Ivi, recuerda que el más sabio es el que más dudas se plantea siendo el necio el que tiene absoluta seguridad en lo que sostiene. Yo, aunque también crea en lo que digo, no hablo "ex cáthedra".


 
*Lo siento yo no hablo excátedra, pero defiendo la verdad con pasión. Según la intención del hablante o contexto prefiero una u otra. Si mi intención es hacia lo habitual USO SER y si es transitorio uso ESTAR.*
PERO si tienes una *razón gramatical clara y contundente* *la aceptaría y reconocería mi error. Los modos de hablar de los peninsulares a veces son bien distintos a los nuestros. Nosotros hablamos muy bien el castellano pero con giros propios y correctos y nos entendemos muy bien.*

No es lo mismo decir está loco que ES LOCO.
El diccionario de SALAMANCA trae varias acepciones de afectar sufrir algo, enfermedad, dolor, etc. fingir, causar una impresión dolorosa, destinar una cantidad de dinero para un fin público o privado, tener algo negativo para una persona, animal o cosa.
 Pedro ES hombre muerto si se mete con las mafias  ( se usa SER pues inidca posibilidad en el tiempo de futuro, mientras que no PUEDES decir Pedro está muerto si se mete con las mafias. ( pues ESTAR es una realidad ya ). Y Pedro está vivo aún.
Ivy29


----------



## Rhortach

Pues amigote, en este último ejemplo la has metido "hasta el cuezo" puesto que es una expresión perfectamente correcta decir "estar muerto" para referirse a una acción futura (la inminencia y supuesta seguridad de la consecuencia de su acción hace que se hable en sentido figurado).

Pedro está muerto si se mete con las mafias.

Aunque esté vivo aún.


----------



## zebedee

Rhortach said:


> Pues amigote, en este último ejemplo la has metido "hasta el cuezo" puesto que es una expresión perfectamente correcta decir "estar muerto" para referirse a una acción futura (la inminencia y supuesta seguridad de la consecuencia de su acción hace que se hable en sentido figurado).
> 
> Pedro está muerto si se mete con las mafias.
> 
> Aunque esté vivo aún.




Ahora con los ejemplos de Pedro y los mafiosos, sí que estamos entrando en terreno 'off-topic'. 

Tanto _
Pedro está muerto si se mete con las mafias.
_como_
Pedro es hombre muerto si se mete con las mafias.
_son correctas.
Aquí lo que pasa es que estos dos ejemplos no se podrán comparar nunca porque son oraciones completamente distintas.

_Pedro está muerto..._ = estar + adj.
_Pedro es hombre muerto..._ = ser + sustantivo + adj.

¿A que estamos todos de acuerdo con que no se puede decir_ Pedro está hombre muerto_? 


Ahora volviendo al hilo original, como dice Rayines muy sabiamente:



			
				Rayines said:
			
		

> A esta altura parece difícil intervenir en este hilo sin tomar partido



Los comentarios se están volviendo cada vez más personales y por tanto es hora de cerrar este hilo. 



Gracias a todos por participar y, como dice ErOtto:



			
				ErOtto said:
			
		

> Los demás que lean este hilo juzgarán lo que consideren oportuno.




Un saludo,
zeb


----------

